# The cheapest public transport from airport to Santa Cruz de Tenerife



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Presumably the cheapest way to Santa Cruz from the southern airport is by bus. However, bus # 341, which used to service this route, has been cancelled. Does anyone know which bus services this route currently, how much does a ticket cost and what is its timetable?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Johnfromoz said:


> Presumably the cheapest way to Santa Cruz from the southern airport is by bus. However, bus # 341, which used to service this route, has been cancelled. Does anyone know which bus services this route currently, how much does a ticket cost and what is its timetable?


It seems you need this bus company.
Website in English
titsa.com : HOME


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It seems you need this bus company.
> Website in English
> titsa.com : HOME


Yes, this is Tenerife's public bus site which I have checked a number of times but there is no bus #341. It seems taht #340 runs to Santa Cruz via northern airport. Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Johnfromoz said:


> Yes, this is Tenerife's public bus site which I have checked a number of times but there is no bus #341. It seems taht #340 runs to Santa Cruz via northern airport. Can anyone confirm or deny this?


Seems a long way round if it is going to Los Rodeos first, I would re check. If you do not get a satisfactory reply, the information desk in the airport usually have all the answers.
Hepa


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

I believe there is a bus no.111 that runs up that way every half hour from the Southern airport.


----------



## gabriele (May 17, 2010)

*Public Tenerife transport airport Reina Sofia to capital*



Johnfromoz said:


> Yes, this is Tenerife's public bus site which I have checked a number of times but there is no bus #341. It seems taht #340 runs to Santa Cruz via northern airport. Can anyone confirm or deny this?


Titsa bus number 111 goes from Reina Sofia airport to Santa Cruz Tenerife capital. 

On Sunday November 14th, 2010, I took bus number 340 at 12a.m. from the same Tenerife South Airport to Puerto de la Cruz. I had my bono card on me and got away with as little as Euros 5,20 or was it Euros 5,25 as far as Los Realejos by changing buses in Puerto de la Cruz. Bus 340 also stops at the North Airport Los Rodeos, by the way. I must admit that I was lucky, but would have paid 1 Euro more in the utmost. Therefore, Titsa buses provide absolutely the cheapest public transport for Tenerife. 

By the way, the bus stops are almost all in the open under white canvas tents right opposite the TFS airport exit. Take a seat on a bench there and enjoy waiting in pleasant surroundings...

Mind, that a taxi or Tenerife transfer is always better, when you don't know your way around or don't speak Spanish. Heavy luggage may also be a killer for some of us.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok, so we took the bus 111. It was a good deal. We paid 6,20 per person, had to load the luggage underneath the bus ourselves. The trip to Santa Cruz took 45 minutes. It might take a bit more during the peak times. but then again, taxi or transfer costs 60eu... So, I recommend the bus to anyone going to Santa Cruz or the northern part where #341 goes.


----------

